# trade Kubota L3540 R4's for reg ag tires



## fivecowfarm (Jan 22, 2011)

The R4's on this tractor I just bought used dont have clearance for chains! Id like to trade them for reg ag tires if that will give me more room inside the wheel. Any thoughts or interest, near Buffalo NY. Not sure if it will help, hoping someone might know Thank you


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Not sure that will fix your problem. Maybe someone with that tractor can chime in.

Also, you'll need different rims to make that swap. R4s tend to use a small diameter rim size. R1s tend to use a larger diameter rim size. Both having the same outside diameter tire. R1s also will tend to be much narrower.

An alternative solution that I've saw is wheel spacers. Usually can be purchased in various widths. If you added 2" spacers it would give you inside clearance. Probably wouldn't help with top clearance between top of tire and fender...

Good luck. And post the results of your search.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

If you cannot source spacers, any competent machine shop can make you a set pretty cheaply.


----------



## fivecowfarm (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks you guys. Spacers seems like an easy ans; Ill ck on fender clearance, but I think its fine above the tread, only a prob between the inner sidewall and fender, Thanks again


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

fivecowfarm said:


> Thanks you guys. Spacers seems like an easy ans; Ill ck on fender clearance, but I think its fine above the tread, only a prob between the inner sidewall and fender, Thanks again


Report back with your end result.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

If you haven't already purchased chains, you need to look hard at the Aquiline chains as they require little side clearance and from what I've read on here and elsewhere, provide excellent bite and a smooth ride on hard pack as well. They aren't cheap but what is today? I have a set ordered myself.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

SidecarFlip said:


> If you haven't already purchased chains, you need to look hard at the Aquiline chains as they require little side clearance and from what I've read on here and elsewhere, provide excellent bite and a smooth ride on hard pack as well. They aren't cheap but what is today? I have a set ordered myself.


Can't be more expensive than buying new tires and chains! Maybe that'll work for him.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

They aren't least in my case. New shoes for either of my M9's is a tad better than 5500 bucks a set the chains are just a bit above 1100 bucks USD. Probably a bit more CDN..


----------

